# Bildfehler/Tonaussetzer Kabelanschluss + Samsung UE40ES8090



## Blizzerich (2. August 2013)

Hallo allerseits,
seit einigen Tagen finde ich auf fast allen Kanälen Bildfehler (wie bei Kodierungsfehlern) und Tonaussetzer. Bei einigen Kanälen mehr, aber nicht immer dieselben. Wenn man den Kanal wechselt, kann da alles okay sein. Schalte ich den Fernseher aus und mache ihn später wieder an, kann es da schlimm sein. Manchmal ist auch  20-30 Minuten gar nichts, dann wieder 2-3 Minuten fast kein Ton und Teile des Bilds nicht mehr erkennbar. Manchmal ist auch gar nichts.
TV-Gerät: Samsung UE40ES8090
Anschluss: klassischer Hauskabelanschluss mit noch einer Partei (die haben gar keine Probleme)
Das Antennenkabel habe ich schon ausgetauscht, was aber nichts gebracht hat. Ich hab auch einmal alle Sender neu suchen lassen, auch keine Besserung.
Fällt euch irgendwie ein, woran das liegen könnte? Bei DVD/BluRay-Wiedergabe ist gar nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2013)

Bei meinem Samsung hab ich ne Info-Taste, da hast Du Infos zum aktuell eingeschalteten Sender - wenn man die gedrückt hält, kommt irgendwann das Servicemenü mit Bitfehlerrate und Signalstärke. Schau mal da nach, was da steht.

Interessant wäre dann auch, was bei den Nachbarn für Werte sind.


Möglich ist u.a., dass wegen neuer Anschlüsse in der Nachbarschaft die Signalstärke etwas gesunken ist, oder auch einfach nur Wetterbedingt sich da was ergeben hat (Hitze = Ausdahnung => vlt. kommt nun ein kleiner Wackelkontakt zum tragen, der vorher unauffällig war), und das hat bei Dir dann grad so die Grenze erreicht, wo es nicht mehr geht. Man hat nämlich bei digitalem Kabel entweder ein Top-Bild oder halt direkt fette Störungen, vlt warst Du eh die ganze im Grenzbereich, aber es hat halt bisher grad noch so ausgereicht.

Auch ein Wackelkontakt zwischen Deiner Wohnung und der der Nachbarn btw. des Hausverstärkers ist denkbar.

Wenn die Signalstärke nur knapp "zu schlecht" ist und man die Ursache nicht so leicht findet kann, hilft eventuell ein RICHTIG gutes Kabel. Ich hab bei mir wegen eines Wackelkontaktes auch Probleme, aber mit nem extra hochwertigen Kabel für 20-25€ / 3m hab ich ein stabiles Bild, mit 5-6 amderem typschen "8€ / 3m"-Kabeln hab ich NULL Chance auf ein stabiles Bild.


Ansonsten musst Du mal dem Vermieter/der Verwaltung bescheid sagen - oder auch beim TV-Anbieter, die helfen da teils auch kostenlos.


----------



## Blizzerich (2. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei meinem Samsung hab ich ne Info-Taste, da hast Du Infos zum aktuell eingeschalteten Sender - wenn man die gedrückt hält, kommt irgendwann das Servicemenü mit Bitfehlerrate und Signalstärke. Schau mal da nach, was da steht.



So, Arte hat sich gerade komplett verabschiedet, da steht: Bitfehler 2000, Signalstärke 0. das ist mal eindeutig. Bei ARD HD ist der Bitfehler bei 12 und die Signalstärke 100. Bei SWR mit Bildfehlern schwankt die Bitfehlerrate zwischen 12 und 294 immer (Zwischenstufen auch), Signalstärke liegt bei 100. Hilft das?

Ich werd mal bei den Nachbarn nachfragen, wobei ich dann noch nachschauen muss, wie man das bei ihren Fernsehern nachschauen kann.

Um mich herum gab es keine Neubauten. Auffällig ist tatsächlich, dass es erst seit den extrem heißen Tagen auftritt.

*Update:* Habe geradeeben mal ZDF HD mit Pixelfehlern gemessen. Dabei war die Signalstärke bei 100 und die Bitfehlerrate bei 2000, also beides am Anschlag. Mal in normales Deutsch übersetzt heißt das doch: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, besser können Sie das Signal reinkriegen, aber das Signal ist halt absolut beschissen, dass es Ihnen auch nichts bringt." Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2013)

Also, ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber: wenn die Signalstärke okay ist und es bei den Nachbarn keine Probleme gibt, liegt es wohl nicht an der Einspeisung seitens des Kabelanbieters und auch nicht an der Hausanlage (meist im Keller), sondern irgendwo fehlt ein Kontakt, vlt ein Kabelbruch oder Wackelkontakt. 

Frag doch mal die Nachbarn, ob die in letzter Zeit was verändert haben - vlt. war ja sogar jemand da und hat deren Buchse gewechselt, und von da aus geht das Kabel weiter zu Dir - und weil da unsauber gearbeitet wurde, hat sich der Kontakt "Deines Kabels" zu deren Buchse gelockert.

Ach ja: schauen die Nachbarn auch Digital, oder nutzen die vlt analog? Bei analog und grad, wenn man keine sehr hohen Ansprüche hat, meinen viele "Bild ist okay", obwohl es ziemlich verrauscht ist und somit eigentlich doch schlecht.




Ich würd auf jeden Fall auch mal beim Kabelanbieter anrufen, ob die sich das mal anschauen können, weil du an sich ganz gern auch Pay-TV nutzen würdest *g*


----------

